# 2nd run at stair tread grips



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

With aspire 9.010 went at the stair tread trying to cut down the machine time and also adding a reverse type cut or climb vs conventional hoping to clean 
up the cut from the V90 bit as different wood grains act differently when machined (shredded looking)
The time has been cut a lot , but I had to do the 2 runs climb and conventional and the wood looks 99% better
looks like these can be done at less than 10 min






 second run


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Stan
How about a picture of all step when there installed!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

That is so nice when a video is included. It really helps in understanding. Thanks.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I will try and get a finished picture , this was a demo for a stair building guy said his customers were asking about some sort of grip instead of a rubber runner


----------

